# And here is little Nick, Sylvia's boy



## Dan Murphy

Sylvia sent this to me shortly after we met here on the DIS.  Guess we hit it off pretty well early on.   Nick is about 6 1/2 now, she sent this to me about 15 months ago, not sure how old he was in this picture.  Nicks dog, Cougar, a Malamute, is on the right, and Cougar's daughter, Tyree, who lives with some other folks, is on the left.  I often commented to Sylvia what a heartbreaker Nick was going to be when he grew up.  She agreed, LOL.   I did have the opportunity to say hi to Nick a few times over the past months.  A real nice boy.  God bless you, Nick, your mom will be missed. 

<bgsound src="http://msod.awpweb.com/songs/philcollins-youllbeinmyheart.mid" loop="-1">


----------



## Goofball

What a precious child!  I pray that God will bless and keep Nick always.


----------



## DonnaS

Oh....

words fail me now....

What a gorgeous boy with gorgeous blue eyes.  I hope he is able to find comfort in this difficult time for him and his family.


----------



## Deb in IA

when I think of what that sweet child must be going through . . .


----------



## Beanie

I am at a loss for words...Nick is just so precious...My heart is just so heavy tonight....I pray for Nick and the entire family...


----------



## BambiTamby

God bless Nick!

He will forever be on my prayer list.


----------



## Buckalew

Dan,
He is precious.



I'm sorry...


----------



## December99

We lost a wonderful woman in our church and school in August. She had 3 wonderful daughter's...6th grade, 3rd grade, and kindergarten. When I see them I think about what she is going to miss but what she is going to help guide them through. This mothers day I saw them in church and it broke my heart to know that they weren't going to be waking up and doing something special with their mom....

Nick...I hope that you can remember your mom always...be brave little sweety!! I know those girls have been the bravest little girls I've seen in a long time..and they have a lot of faith in God.


----------



## glo

words just aren't coming. God Bless Nick and his family through this very difficult time.


----------



## Felicia

Oh my....what a darling little boy and you see why Sylvia was proud of her "old" screen name..NicksMom.  It was a job title she was proud of.  

Nick will be on mind for a long time...such a shame this child lost his mom at his age. We know you will be watching closly over him Sylvia...


----------



## teri

precious.  our prayers are with him.


----------



## Disneyfrek

Oh, what a precious little boy.  Much too young to lose his mom.  It just breaks my heart.


----------



## bsnyder

Thanks for sharing this, Dan.

Tonight has put so much in perspective for me.


----------



## klombar

I did not know her but I can feel what a lose this is. It is a sad day. I'm gonna go hug my wife and kids now.


----------



## daddysmouse

What sweet little boy!  Now he has the most qualified Guardian Angel watching over him.  God bless him and keep him.


----------



## mnbrowns

wow...
it looks as if he's glancing up to heaven. 
He was probably just looking up at mom while she was giving him a big smile herself.
Thank you Dan.


----------



## WDWfanatic288

oh-how sweet of a boy!!!! 

His Mom will watch over him...it just breaks my heart...how sad 
His Mom loved him alot..he was the main point of her sn

I didnt know Sylvia but Im feeling it now..Im sitting her crying..how sad


----------



## catsrule

What a handsome little boy....my heart goes out to him and I really need some kleenex right now.


----------



## CDoobee

Awww!


----------



## JorJor

My heart is truly broken....  Just to think of that beautiful little boy growing up without his loving mom...It's just too much to bear...         
May God always give Nick the peace he will need and the strength to carry on without his wonderful mom! And may he always know that his mom IS with our Lord!! I hope he can, someday, find great comfort in that...


----------



## snoopy

And Sylvia shall live in him.  Circle of Life.

This precious boo is the same age as my Luke.  My tears are flowing, my heart is breaking.

Blessings, dear Nick.


----------



## Tinkbell

May God bless Nick always.


----------



## Leota

What a beautiful boy..... I will keep Nick in my prayers always. My Heart breaks for him for what he has faced & will face in the days & months ahead.....


----------



## Patrick IL.

Now I am speechless


----------



## huckster

God bless you nick.


----------



## Barb

How can he possibly understand what's happened?  And, how do you explain that?  My thoughts, prayers and tears are with Nick and the rest of Sylvia's family.  He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Kitty 34

{{{{{HUGS}}}} to Nick, for many years to come!!

Dan, thanks for sharing.  How sad this it!!!


----------



## mikamouse

no clue what to say........to sad....{{{{{HUGS}}}}} and my heart goes out to Nick.........may he be strong.


----------



## Pooh93

My heart is breaking for him and I can't even think of how different his life will be without his mom.


----------



## isles_nyi

Be strong, little man.  Please be strong.


----------



## tnkrbell

There are no words to say!! My heart is breaking!


----------



## Baboo

What a beautiful little boy. My heart is breaking for him. I know that Sylvia is watching over him, but it just isn't the same. I just sent my own two out the door for school with an extra {{{{{{hug}}}}}} and "I love you".


----------



## DixieDreamer

What a beautiful boy.  I can't help but weep about the pain and sense of confusion he must be facing right now.  It is hard to bear - thinking of a child in distress and his mother is not there to comfort him.  Hopefully her spirit will reach out and provide the strength for him to carry on and live to his potential.


----------



## tkyes

oh - those big eyes are just adorable!

My thoughts go out to this sweet little boy. I hope he never forgets what a courageous and caring person his mother was.


----------



## Mrs. Potato Head

Lord, bless this beautiful child.  Keep and protect him.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

What an adorable little boy! He must have been a wonderful joy for his mother and now he must be bringing comfort to the rest of her family.


----------



## Olaf

Thanks for the picture Dan, it's beautiful.  Does anyone know what's going to happen to Nick now?  So sad.


----------



## RhondaS

A very special {{{hug}}} going out to Nick.

God bless you, little one.


----------



## Blondie

God please bless and protect this little boy.


----------



## Ladyn

Yes Dan, he is a heartbreaker! What a cutie he is. Such a tragedy to 
go through at such a young age.


----------



## Bouncy

He is a handsome boy and a definate heart breaker!I hope he gets through this ok,he's too young for this kind of pain.Its too sad


----------



## Cindy B

I was doing ok, , until I saw Nick!

He's a little older than my DS, I just cant imagine it... 

Poor thing!


----------



## luvwinnie

He's so young to go through this. My prayers are with him.


----------



## tink29

What a handsome young man you are Nick!!!

You will always be in my thoughts and prayers!!

Never forget you are someone VERY special!!!


----------



## noel

What a little sweetie. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## DisneyMim

God Bless Nick.


----------



## Dawnie

I'm 37 and lost my mom a couple months ago to breast cancer.  As hard as it was for me, a grown-up to go through and try to understand, I can't imagine what this sweet little guy must be feeling.  My thoughts are with you Nick.


----------



## WebmasterNathan

Sylvia,

I did not know you, but know of you. You have touched the lives of more people than you may be aware. I wish that I had words to comfort you right now as I am sure that as you look down from Heaven upon your Son you no doubt are afraid. Fear not. Now you can observe him and watch after him as you would have liked to on earth. Take comfort in yourself and your strength as Nick will need you strong and unafraid. Absence is a space in time that a spirit fills. While earthly bonds dictate that mortals must suffice with simply walking through that space-You have the choice in how you wish to occupy it. I envy you that and can only hope that the space in which I will someday have to fill will be as vast and touch as many as yours does.

Nick,

Your Mom was a wonderful person. Why great people and loving Mommies are taken from us when they are needed the most we may never know. But She is up in Heaven with the Angels, and no doubt they are all looking at you and your grandma in awe and wonderment. Mommies might leave your earth, but they never leave your heart. 

My heart goes out to Nick and his family. 

May we all take heart in Her freedom. Rejoice in Her memory. And reside in Her absence.


----------



## TennVolTony

This is so sad................


----------



## perndwler

My thoughts and prayers to Nick and his family.

Robin


----------



## paksmom

Oh how very sad  My thaughts and Prayers are with this beutiful little boy as well as the rest of Sylvia's family.


----------



## Kama89

Oh my.


----------



## preshi

Oh Dear......   I am keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## skuttle




----------



## tiggerlover

I am sitting at my desk in tears.   I didn't know Sylvia had passed and I am heartsick to know that she did.  Little Nick is only a few years older than my DS and my heart is breaking for him.  Continued prayers for his family.


----------



## Tartan Tigger

My thoughts are with Nick and Sylvia`s family.


----------



## Boots

HUGS to you Nick!


----------



## Robinrs

Have faith in the fact that your Mama is with the Lord and she sooo loved her little man!

God bless you, Nick. Your Mama is now your guardian angel...


----------



## Figaro30

He looks like such a sweet little boy.  What a shame for him to lose his mom like that.   My prayers are with him.


----------



## becka

What a sweet little boy.

I hope he grows up knowing how much his Mom loved him.

My prayers are with him.


----------



## sncbird

This is way too sad!!!!  Nick now has a guardian angel to watch over and protect him.  My prayers are with Nick, Syliva's family, and friends (dis and non dis).


----------



## DopeyRN

What a doll he is! My prayers for Nick....this is so sad...


----------



## dizneenut

Oh, he's so precious!!!!

God bless you, Nick!!!


----------



## luvdsny

I was wondering about him....and was thinking how terribly sad he must feel.  He's so young.  This post brought me to tears.  Absolutely breaks my heart to know that she probably fought the best fight just  for him. 

Thanks Dan for sharing this picture.


----------



## Margie J

Such a precious little boy. I do feel so sad about his loss.


----------



## PooooohBear

What a beautiful little boy. After reading the previous threads I was in tears, now looking at this picture I just had to go hug my girls. This just puts everything in prospective. What I consider difficulties in my life are nothing compared to this.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

Nick looks like such an adorable little boy.  My thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## newHere

I look at that beautiful boy...and wonder.....why...what is he, are we, supposed to learn from this? I just don't understand sometimes.


----------



## SonjaB

I have missed Sylvia and will continue to miss her. . .

I've seen that picture of little Nick before, but that precious little face just made me cry. . .

God receive Sylvia's beautiful soul and bring comfort to her son, her boyfriend, and her family.


----------



## clutter

I just can't imagine a greater pain - perhaps even worse than losing your child - than knowing you are leaving someone so young behind....

How sad for Sylvia to not be able to watch him grow, except from afar.


----------



## RaySharpton

*Thank you, Dan.  It's almost 10:00.  God bless you all.*


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just bumping up for those who may have missed last week's news regarding our friend, Sylvia, and are logging in for the first time in a few days here on Monday morning.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## chatty

I'm sitting here with tears running down my face. Iam so lost for words. All I have to offer are prayers to this little Angel who lost his mommy..I loved reading any post from NicksMom, she was so up and informative. I am so Sorry and I know she's in a much better place..See you soon our Diz Angel....


----------



## The_Lamb

A student ask's his master .. How can we meet the lose of a loved one ??

The master answered,.... That by knowing that when we truly love, it is never lost. It is only after death that the debt of a bond is truely felt, and that our loved one becomes more a part of us that was possilbe in life. We not only feel this for someone whom we have known for a long time, but sometimes for a stranger, known only to us for moments . they can spark our souls to kinship for eternity. It is written, that our souls do not keep time, but merely record growth. 
Love cannot measure itself until the hour of parting, with each ending there comes a new beginning..

these words have helped me heal , i hope they help you too ...

Sylvia's s/o


----------



## nativetxn

They are beautiful and comforting words, thank you so much for posting them and sharing them with all of us.

Nick is a beautiful boy.

Katholyn


----------



## Wishydoo

You'll ALWAYS have MOM in your HEART


----------



## Tony-NJ

little guy! My heart is so sad right now.


----------



## FTWFAN

What a precious child.  I know Sylvia loved him very much and that she is now watching over him from above.  I hope he always remembers how much she loved him!!!

God bless you, Nick!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------

